# How to make 3D targets pop up



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you have access to any hydraulics or pneumatics? If so you could set up some one way cylinders on target bases hinge them to a stand so when they actuate the target stands up on either a push or pull at the base. A moving target can be done with a wheeled trolley and a couple old garage door openers. Only need 1 motor and two tracks and sets of chains for a little extra length.


----------



## nrw1717 (Feb 16, 2009)

sounds like a pretty good idea. i do have access to lots of pneumatic and hydraulic parts


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I made a moving target out of a old garage door opener.. It was really cool..


----------



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

Pop up materials pnuematic cheaper.

Air compressor/ accumulator depending on the cfm of compressor
double acting solenoid.electric actuated air pilot. This would enable pop up and lower with one sol.
Now the fun part would be add a small plc this would enable programing pop up times and down times as well as start stop target 1 target 2 man or you could automaticly have a routine to go through a series of targets. I built a similar program at the lumbee outpost to light different targets inside it was really cool.You can set 1 shooter 2 shooters and the lights would say shooter 1 light a target for xxx seconds switch off for xxx seconds and shooter 2 would get to shoot same targets same times or different targets.The plc`s are really cheap the software to program them is not bad.If I can help I`d be glad to.


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

I am very interested in this also. I have the mechanical ability to build the stand. I don't exactly have the knowledge to make it automatic. Any ideas?


----------

